# oil light and beeping. 96 golf..2.0



## new2vw96 (Feb 26, 2010)

Recently the oil light started beeping between 2k and 3k rpm. As I continue to drive the beeping doesn't shut off til like 3400. It progressively takes longer to shut off. I checked the oil level and that is fine. So I have replaced both sensors for oil pressure. I am wondering what else could be causing this problem. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!!! Thanks for reading.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

It could be any number of issues. The oil pickup could be obstructed, the oil pump pressure relief valve could be sticking part way open, you could have a worn oil pump or worn bearings, etc. You'd need to install a mechanical pressure gauge and check the pressure to see what is actually happening. Then work from there.


----------



## dubbletime (Sep 28, 2005)

I had this issues in one of my mk ii's. it is caused by worn crank bearings. try using a thicker oil (I used 15w-40) and see if that helps:beer:


----------



## Nicefeet (Dec 29, 2009)

Where did you get your oil pressure sending units from? 

I had numerous problems with 1st tier aftermarket in my 95 Jetta. I ended up buying them from the dealer.


----------

